# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  2011 CB Albino Prairie Rattlesnakes (Crotalus viridis)

## anthonym

Picked up a sexed pair of these guys last weekend at the local reptile show. Born a little over a week ago. Was really surprised to see them there, but had to get them. Really love the colors of these guys. Should be a really fun project in the future!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (08-18-2011),_CoolioTiffany_ (07-27-2011),Deadly_Legend (07-27-2011),_Denial_ (07-29-2011),FalconPunch (12-27-2011),_The Hedgehog_ (07-27-2011)

----------


## tcutting

Wow Freaking Awesome!!!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Wow.. Those are Really Really COOL!!!! 
I love how because of albino colors they faces looks even more "evil"  :ROFL: 
I wish I have experience and "bigger balls" to work with "hots"... I really want to get Sidewinder or Eyelash Viper one day  :Very Happy: 

Good luck with them and hopefully You keep us posted  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## llovelace

I like!!! Can't wait to see pics of them grow  :Smile:

----------


## babyknees

Awwwwwwww these are super cute. I'm amazed by how small they are! Their colors are awesome.

----------


## gardenfiend138

Woowwww, very nice! I saw those at the show, it's so amazing how small they are! I think I saw you too, but I didn't want to be like, "Hey I don't know you, but hi." Anyway, very cool pick ups and thanks for the pics!

----------


## jason_ladouceur

sweet babies.  i really like viridis to start with and the albinos are very nice.  i'm curious how well the sit when hooked.  the ones i used to work with went stiff as boards when you hooked them so they required 2 hooks or tailing.

----------


## Boanerges

Absolutely beautiful!!!!! VERY nice pick ups!! Congrats  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

They are just incredible :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: , I have no other words LOL. Just wow!!

----------


## JLC

Those are amazing!!  Truly beautiful!!  

I have to ask, though...how do you sex baby rattlesnakes (or any hot, really) without the risk of getting bit?   :Weirdface:

----------


## AndrewGeibel

> Those are amazing!!  Truly beautiful!!  
> 
> I have to ask, though...how do you sex baby rattlesnakes (or any hot, really) without the risk of getting bit?


I bet you use one of those plastic tubes. I'm just guessing though.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (07-27-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

The plastic tube would be my guess too, but I could definitely be wrong.

They look sweet though either way! Congrats  :Very Happy:  I wish I could keep hots here, if it was legal in my province I'd probably already be apprenticing with someone so I can keep them later.

----------


## JLC

Yeah, I've seen the plastic tubes used by vets on larger hots.  Just seems like an awfully delicate procedure for a little baby, though.  Such squirmy little worms!  I wonder if there's a youtube video about how to responsibly sex a baby hot?  (Not that I want to do it...just curious! LOL)

----------


## akaangela

Now those are so cute  :Smile:   I am also interested on how you sex such little guys/gals.  ROFL I would say very carefully.   Love the pics.

----------


## anthonym

> Those are amazing!!  Truly beautiful!!  
> 
> I have to ask, though...how do you sex baby rattlesnakes (or any hot, really) without the risk of getting bit?


Tail length  :Smile:  Much like a hognose and other various species. Males will have a noticeably longer tail than females. Much too small and delicate to probe right now. When they get older I'll tube and probe just to verify the sex assumptions.

----------

JLC (07-27-2011)

----------


## Emilio

Amazing Hotts I have to say I'm a big fan of rattlesnakes just don't have the mojo to keep one to risky for me and the kids. I guess I'll just have to marvel from afar their incredible.

We would all love to see them as they grow please keep sharing pic's. :Very Happy:

----------


## The Hedgehog

Absolutely incredible!

----------


## ed4281

Very pretty!!

----------


## Reps4life

areally awesome snakes!

----------


## grits

That second pic is amazing!

----------


## mommanessy247

geezuz those things are crazy cool lookin'.
i never get over that "i'm gonna kill you" look in a rattlers eyes. 
maybe its just how their eyes are set, i dunno but i get cold chills up & down my spine when i look into a rattlers eyes & thats just in photos.
thankfully i've never had a stare down with a live one, i think i'd faint if i ever did.  :Embarassed:   :Weirdface: :
gorgeous little critters none-the-less.

----------


## aboutsnakes

They look cute and angry.. those eye are amazing

----------

